# Big cat fishing on Lake livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After many years of hunting them I may have figured out the timing on how a phenomena occurs here on Livingston.

Some time in the early to mid fall the really big cat fish get frisky on the south end, and deep in water in general, sometimes September, sometimes October or November even. It has varied a lot and confused me for a while why it varied so greatly.
It mattered because I like to catch/sell big cat trips, but they can be difficult to time with a good bite.
Some years we would book trips in Sept. and the client would murder the big( 10 to 50 pound ) blue cat fish. Usually a constant supply of 10 pounders fishing the way we do. And about three times (on average) during a good morning trip a 20+ pound fish would slam the rod, and we would usually land a good 90% of them once hooked.
Some years this would take place in September, or, October, or, November on the south end.
A month later on the south end you could fish all day and catch nothing! Your bait would be destroyed by tiny cats constantly pecking it, but no big ones. You could go several times in a row and get skunked, i know because I did.
I got better at timing it, just from being on the water so much and trail and error, a poor way to depend on.

Then this year my understanding of the thermocline has become much better, and just how this barrier of warm water blocks the usual ongoing re-oxygenation of the lower layers. And how it effects fishing, especially the transition times between when the deeper waters have no O2 and the fish are above the thermocline, to the time when the thermocline temperature drops thus letting it once again mix with the denser water below it and the deeper waters now have dissolved oxygen again. 
It's when the mixing happens that the bite is quick to follow.

At this time, in the fall at some time, the lake transforms from having fish in the top layer only, to the whole water column can have fish as all of the water column has the same dissolved oxygen when that thermocline mixes with the deep water.
Deep water will most likely be a good place for big cats to hunt again, as it will have a lot of detritus that has fallen over the time that were few fish feeding that deep and let it build up. 
That will draw what for them is bait, big shad, buffalo, etc...I am talking about blue cats that eat a whole white bass size fish without even opening it's mouth all the way. A five pound buffalo is a snack. At this time the white bass have gone back to underwater humps and rises, there is plenty of food for big cats again.

When the transition takes place and the water mixes on the south end, deep water fishing is hot for a while, then it goes dead again as the fish start to make a move north. 
That gives them most years a two month window on the south end to be vulnerable to the fishing I do in deep water. Time to head north then.

Not all fish, even white bass, leave to go up river to spawn, but enough do that it makes fishing for those left a more precise endeavor. That's why when I did take the easy way out and fish the south end even when it had skunked me for days on end, I would eventually get a good one. Just enough reinforcement to keep there for a while longer. And really added nothing much helpful in figuring things out lol!

I think most species are gearing up for the annual spawning run up the river and creeks in late November and get going in earnest if they have not left yet in late December. 

And that's why most years the south end is tough fishing after December, but not always, lol!
The better fishing for big blues is up the lake where it is more shallow and the drifting tactics I use are not effective except in a few places. 
I am getting better at anchoring up and setting a "wagon wheel" and getting some good results. I hope to take that up the lake and get some big cats!

As far as why it varies so much year to year? 
I think it is because the lake reaches the "mixing" stage at varied times, the difference in when the top layer cools enough to sink and mix with the lower layers. 
With my HDS unit I have a much beter picture of how many fish are in deep/shallow water and find I have a lot more information to make guesses with lol!
I thought about the thermocline a lot this year as it affected our fishing for white and striped bass, and it seems to put together some good fishing strategies to keep in mind this big cat season. I sure would like to see that blue that broke my rod,....

That's the reall pleasure of going fishing, figuring it out and seeing if it works.

SS cat fishing tip; 
On Lake Livingston, after the bulk head bite is over I find it best to use a big, at least half of a large shad (8" or so cut in half), for bait to keep the dinks from dragging your bait all around. Make sure the rod is a GOOD holder.


----------



## Cman1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for the information, it gives us all better understanding of how the it all works.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you fish Conroe as well? We have struggled to catch big fish this year for the first time. The low water level definitely kills the bulkhead bite, and it seems the south side bite has been off for a few years, but we always pull some 20-40lb blues and flatties.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

DK about Conroe at all, I only fish Livingston. I read some killer reports of big blues from Conroe, but like you say, not in some time. The drought sire seems to affect it IMO.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Of course ambient temperature affects the thermocline, but I bet rainfall has a lot to do with why it can be September, October or November. A timely 6" rain in the greater DFW area displaces a lot of water in Lake Livingston which could have a big influence on the thermocline and dissolved oxygen levels. And the current generated by a rain at that time of year can influence the whites about heading upstream. With big rains and large wave action produced by tropical storms or hurricanes, which often happen the last 2 weeks of August through the first 2 weeks of September, you might get that great bite for big cats before September ends. In a drought year, that great bite for big cats may not happen until November. Drought years can also keep whites from heading upstream in the same numbers as heavy rain years.

All of the above, plus about a dollar, will get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher that is what I was trying to put my finger on. It is the rains up river that break up the thermocline most of the time, at others it's the tropical rains associated with storms from the gulf. Thus the big variance in when the lake's top warm layer breaks up and mixes with the deeper water. And the timing you described is in my opinion right on. 2cool sure is a good forum for thinking things out and getting good feedback.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure what puts them there but the flats between Caney and White Rock will absolutely load up blues on the first few cool fronts in October.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whsalum, that is interesting, I start going up white Rock about late October off and on through the winter looking for crappie. And there comes a day in the cool months when you can throw a cast net ANYWHERE on WRC and barley be able to lift it in the boat it's so heavy with shad,
For sure they must be following that huge population of shad that goes up those creeks in the areas.
Maybe those flats are where the shad stage up, and blues with them, before going up the creeks. It's a lot later than October when i catch the shad up the creek. i think, not sure, but will try to place it on the date this year.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great Thread!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Going to try to go after the almighty Big Blue Friday night. Great thread.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Great thread, I been trying to get a handle on these catfish but really just hit and miss for me, we manage to catch our share for the table but this Labor Day weekend we caught a couple in the Double digit range a 6.7lb 9.2lb a 13.7lb a 17.6lb all on R & R and broke off a couple more, fishing the same place we have fished for several years and have never caught fish like these. I just scratch my head and enjoy, we would catch several small fish then all of a sudden me or the wifes drag would start singing, I don't understand these fish yet but I read all threads like this to try and learn more Thanks again. I don't post much but I had to tell you about my experiece this past wkend. By the way we fish out of Wolf Creek on Livingston and were fishing water anywhere from 6ft to 13ft deep.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the report tha bum! Sounds like a great cat fishing expedition! Big cats like those are a real fight on rod and reel.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

Love this website! Great info. Happy tails.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

All good observances ShadSlinger. Sounds like those fish better start getting scared when they see the bottom of your boat.


----------

